# Kinetic Energy Question



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

What is the ideal Kinetic energy for deer hunting (big deer 200 + lbs) ?

I just plugged in all the factors and my bow speed is estimated at 240 fps with 64 lbs of KE.

Does that sound a little heavy and slow for deer hunting ? Should I try to lighten up ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## SticksandString (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it sounds good my bow is nothing to brag about and its pushing about 71 pounds of kenetic energy and thats plenty to kill a deer. i have killed alot of deer with my bow and i get alot of pass throughs no problem. but on the other hand its always the best to make sure you bow is properly tuned. thats a big factor in it. you can have the best bow in the world but if its not properly tuned your going to be shooting like crap and get alot of lost deer.


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

If im not mistaken 45 ke for whitetail size animal.


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.buckdeer.com/kinetic.htm


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.goldtip.com/calculators/kinetic.asp


----------



## lrazor (Jan 1, 2009)

The excellent references posted show you have plenty of KE to kill a deer. That concurs with my deer kill experiences. There is a benefit to lightening up (arrow & broad hd weight) to increase speed, and that is flatter trajectory. Then in a hunting situation you get a little more margin for error on your estimate of yardage to the deer. However, agreeing with sticks&string, don't sacrifice stable arrow flight and tight groups for speed.


----------

